# New club



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me and a couple guys are trying to lease some prime property outside of Corinne and starting up a club on it. It has 7 ponds on it 3 of which are huge, There is about 100 acres of water. Then there is two corn fields and two grain fields. We are looking for 10 more TWO gun memberships for $1500, so it breaks down to 750 per gun. I know its a little on the pricey side but if you get a buddy to split the cost its not too bad. If you are interested or want some more info PM me or comment and I will get back too you when we have a complete list. Don't pass up this opportunity


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

If we can get enough potential members lined up we will get them together to show them the property before you make your final decision.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Are there bass in the ponds?:grin:


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Not that I am aware of. Haha plenty of carp though I'm sure


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Where is this property located? Who owns it? Just curious why it isn't already in a lease. If its that good as you make it the price isn't that bad.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Interested


----------



## Mach1 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm Interested I'll be PMing you with a few questions.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

How many memberships are you allowing. I know you want 10 more but what is the total. 
100 acres is not that big of a area for 20+ hunters.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

100 acres of water that's not the whole property there are four fields.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

ridgeknight8 said:


> 100 acres of water that's not the whole property there are four fields.


So how many members are you allowing.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

There are 4 of us. Looking for ten two gun members.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm only asking because I think you are about to step into a world of getting your ass kicked you aint never had before and you don't know it yet. How many acres of land total? How many rest days? How are you going to divide up 24 hunters through the season. How are you going to handle holiday weeks and weekends? Are the fields going to be left standing or tilled this fall? Is this water going to freeze fast and then 24 hunters will be crammed on to those fields, and how many acres are they? What about pheasant and dove hunting? What about bringing a extra kid or two once in awhile? I could keep going but those are some questions you'd better be able to answer or you'll have twenty very pissed off guys come mid-november.

I opened a club last year. I have 3000 acres. Miles of river and canal running through it, 8 ponds...a 20acre lake...several hundred acres of crop fields....and I'd hate to try to manage 24 hunters with all that.. I am not trying to discourage you.... I'm just trying to get you to think past handing keys out and thinking everything will be peachy...it won't be, I guarantee it if you don't have some of these things lined out in writing and signed, a contract, youll be praying for the seadon to end. I learned a ton early last season about having a hunting club. I even lost a couple buddies over stupid stuff that looking back could've been easily resolved, but the stress of your regular job..family time and the club gets to you. You just need to have rules set in advance and do not waiver and be very up front.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

We are working on rules. We have only had a few days notice.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

Most clubs on the south end of the lake have about 1 share (membership) per 30 acres with the vast majority of the acreage being wetlands. The club with the highest pressure of which I am aware on the south end of the lake has about one member or lessee per 10 acres. Most have rest days or other significant restrictions to control hunting pressure. You have probably already thought of this but it would be a good idea to have some long discussions with people who have run clubs similar to what you are planning. 
Detailed rules may seem like a hassle but they are essential when you have people paying a significant amount of money and have certain expectations about what they are entitled to and what conditions will be like.


----------

